# Stove Vent Exhaust



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I am getting close to purchasing a 2006 21RS and while I've been looking at the trailer I noticed that the vent fan above the stove does not appear to exhaust the air outside the TT. I've known of household range vents that exhaust back into the room but I would think that in an enclosed trailer you would want to blow the cooking smells/moisture/etc. outside the TT. Have any of you found this to be an issue and/or what mods have you made to create an outside exhaust for the range vent.

I suspect I'll be officially joining the club soon and look forward to the fun of traveling in an Outback.

Thanks,
-John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

John,
I'll leave the exact answer to some of the senior members. I will say that I bought a 21rs in November and have had it out twice. We have cooked both times and have had no problems. I'm sure these guys will give you all of the info that you will need!

Good luck with your decision (you'd like the 21







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome John
As to the question I never had a problem with the exhaust being blown back into the TT
But camping479 I believe did that mod to change it to exhaust to the outside of the TT

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If you do a search on the microwave vent you will find info for this mod. I've done it twice so far and it makes a world of difference. There should be some pics in the gallery from someone else that did it.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

John,

Here is a link to Mike's microwave vent mod. I had planned this mod for spring but as I found this link for you, I realized it's for the microwave and NOT the stove hood. I'm assuming from your question that you want to vent the range hood outside, as do I.

Has anyone vented the RANGE HOOD outside? Mike (camping479) can I assume the project would be much the same as the microwave vent - only a bit easier as I'll only have to remove the range hood rather than the microwave?

Thoughts, comments. I think having a kitchen fan venting outside is almost a must to remove moisture from cooking pasta and such. BUT JOHN - I wouldn't let that be a deal breaker for you. The Outback is SOOOOOO worth it, stove vent or not.

Scott

Camping479 Microwave Vent to the Outside


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to agree with you -- and this is one of the next mods I am hoping to make -- right after adding the Sat Dish -- but I agree that when you are cokking inside and have the fan on all you're doing is blowing around the smoke on the inside -- serves no purpose at all unless its vented... plus in the Summer it makes the trailer hooootttttttttter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I have to agree with you -- and this is one of the next mods I am hoping to make -- right after adding the Sat Dish -- but I agree that when you are cokking inside and have the fan on all you're doing is blowing around the smoke on the inside -- serves no purpose at all unless its vented... plus in the Summer it makes the trailer hooootttttttttter
> [snapback]78695[/snapback]​


And in mine it blows right towards the smoke detector which then goes off.

Spring mod

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with you -- and this is one of the next mods I am hoping to make -- right after adding the Sat Dish -- but I agree that when you are cokking inside and have the fan on all you're doing is blowing around the smoke on the inside -- serves no purpose at all unless its vented... plus in the Summer it makes the trailer hooootttttttttter
> ...


That is why we use the outside cook center. I can not stand food odors in my camper.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it is an awful design. I set the smoke detector off the first time I used the oven. This was before we put anything in it, just burning off the new.








Ben


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scott,

The range hood is built into the microwave. To vent to the outside, it's necessary to remove the microwave, rotate the blower assembly at the back of the microwave, cut an appropriate hole through the sidewall and finish the hole with a plastic vent.

I did this mod and it took me about 2 hours. Once completed, you will be amazed at the volume of air that exhausts to the outside. Total cost was about $20. Very worthwhile, IMO.

Be aware it's possible that a different model Outback could have something in the wall which could interfere with cutting the hole. For our 27RSDS, this was not an issue.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, johnbartlow!* action

As others have mentioned, yo can do a mod to vent to the outside. Frankly, we have not seen the need for this one yet. Really has not been an issue in our TT.



Ghosty said:


> plus in the Summer it makes the trailer hooootttttttttter


So Ghosty, are you saying that the fan further heats the air coming off the range?
Because, that heat is already in the trailer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I also did this mod. Only I came out the top which made it a little harder to do. If I had to do it again it would be out the back. Well worth it and like mentioned it was a 20 dollar and 3 hour mod. The only thing in the way on a 25rss is the metal backing they put in the wall to hold the screws. When you cut the hole it has no effect on the reinstallation of the microwave. kirk


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome! action

While I don't have the same model you are looking at, our exhaust vents out the top of our OB on the curb side. We have the 06 27 RSDS.

Good luck and again, WELCOME!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

OK gang, bringing an old topic back to life in the hopes some of you have done this mod and can share some insight.

I need to vent the *range hood* to the outside. On my particular model the range hood does _not_ vent through the microwave. It merely recirculates the air from the back of the hood. While this is probably fine for most circumstances, winter camping poses a unique challenge. With the vents closed in winter I would like to vent the exhaust/fumes from the stove and oven outside, as well as any moisture from cooking. No biggie during the summer as we mostly cook outside, but winter is a different story.

The mod looks straight forward, but the biggest problem I see it on my particular range hood it is set approx. 4" away from the wall. It does look like there is a "knockout" panel on the back of the range hood. I would need to extend the vent to reach the wall though.

Has anybody done this with this particular setup? On my '02 Outback the hood was vented to the exterior from the factory. Thanks in advance!
Jeff


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jeff, I am not sure how your's is set up. You should be able to get all the sheet metal parts and face plate at home depot or lowes. They are a standard size for most all hood vents. If it is the microwave/ hood vent combo the hole is located already in the backing plate attached to the wall.
Locate and cut the outside hole then starting from the outside in slip in the sheet metal and use alum silver foil tape to hold it in place and install the faceplate. If you can remove the hood from the inside seperate from the microwave then you can install the sheet metal to it, mark your opening, drill four hole in the corners and cut from the outside. The last step would be to slip the hood back into place with the sheet metal attached and install the faceplate. 
Both ways will work the second way is a little easier to spot the hole. The only other thing you may need to do is rotate the fan motor so it blows out the back. Your instruction manual should have the proceedure in it to do that. Good luck and have fun, Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jeff, I have the same problem, mod planned. My only concern is whether or not a aluminum beam is where the vent will go thru. Certain weather conditions allow for you to see the beams from the outside. I need to mark them and then check from the inside.

We could do a side by side mod at the rally









John


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

John, even if there is a stud in the way just cut around it and install the sheet metal around it as well. That little 1 1/2" stud won't know the difference. Kirk


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good info Kirk! For the heck of it I dropped the hood vent and it is a stand alone unit on my model. 4 screws attached to the bottom of the microwave cabinet. That will make things easier to do. There is a knockout in the back so I should be able to attach an extension from the vent to the wall and then on to the outside.

We're on the road now, so this has to wait until we return but it should be straight forward.
I agree with others, it's a silly design as it stands now. Oh well, soon to be corrected!
Jeff


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I was looking at the same thing on my 32 they switched to a range hood







so my solution was to order a Turbo Maxx for the vent that is almost above the stove at 900 cfm that should suck out any steam or smoke (or small children )









John


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Those vent mods look pretty nice! But I'm not ready to start a project like that yet!









When we picked up our 21RS the dealer instructed us to crack the window behind the stove. When it's cracked the smoke detector doesn't goes off!









In the end I prefer cooking on the outside stove!

Happy Camping


----------

